

Software Development is not Typing - mmozuras
http://codingfearlessly.com/2014/02/04/software-development-is-not-typing/

======
PaulHoule
This is a very bad idea: "Maybe you can suggest a solution that would have 20%
of the cost and get 80% there?"

It's definitely right to think about the fast and cheap way to get there, but
the point of a _minimum_ viable product is that you do 100% of what needs to
be done, not 80%.

The best case outcome above is that somebody who's a much better programmer
than you takes over, does the last "20%" in "80%" of the time, gets bitched
out for being slow, and gets burned out.

~~~
mmozuras
I clearly didn't express myself adequately.

I only meant situations where "80% there" (of the original plan) is enough and
I certainly did not have in mind "fast and cheap" or "shortcut taking".

Thanks for taking the time to read and comment!

